# bikes for sale in lidl.



## irishceltie (6 Apr 2009)

Anyone know what its like? Its a stratos road racing bike and its yours for 800 quid. looks alright in the mag.


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2009)

Is it coming to the UK - ah guess you are in Ireland.

The spec - Ultegra and the shimano wheels alone are worth more than £800. 

The frame will be OK I suspect, and it has carbon forks. It's good value I'll say that.


----------



## Banjo (6 Apr 2009)

It seems the Irish get a quality bike at a bargain price while the British stores have Unicycles for £35 .i have had a brilliant idea. Buy two and weld them into a triangular frame made out of metal tube.Any ideas what to call my invention?


----------



## Dayvo (6 Apr 2009)

Banjo said:


> Any ideas what to call my invention?



Two lidl wheels?


----------



## just4fun (7 Apr 2009)

http://www.lidl.ie/ie/home_ni.nsf/pages/c.o.20092675.Road_Racing_Bike

ah well... luck of the Irish, sure beats a uni-cycle.


----------



## irishceltie (7 Apr 2009)

fossyant said:


> Is it coming to the UK - ah guess you are in Ireland.
> 
> The spec - Ultegra and the shimano wheels alone are worth more than £800.
> 
> The frame will be OK I suspect, and it has carbon forks. It's good value I'll say that.


Its northern ireland where its been sold so i suspect they will be sold throughout the uk


----------



## irishceltie (7 Apr 2009)

I'm thinking of making it my first dropped bar road bike. Good idea?


----------



## Andy in Sig (7 Apr 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Two lidl wheels?



No that's already called a Brompton. Do try to keep up.


----------



## andy_wrx (15 Jun 2009)

Now in the UK : £749
http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20090622.p.Road_Racing_Bike.ar1
(NB you may or may not see it as it looks like it's only in certain UK regions, so it may depend what your store is set to...)

In Northern Ireland again at £799/Republic €899
http://www.lidl.ie/IE/home_ni.nsf/pages/c.o.20092780.Road_Racing_Bike

Full Ultegra triple groupo, including chainset, brakes, etc - no dliution with Tektro or FSA or 105 bits
RS10 wheels
PDR-540 pedals
Selle Italia saddle
Alu frame, carbon fork

Branded as 'Stratos', whatever that means it is underneath...
(that downtube is quite distinctive - looks like this http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=26893, where Brand-X is CRC's own brand : presumably it's a Taiwanese frame from Merida or someone)

Buy in store, home delivery : so essentially you're buying a bike unseen just like you would on the internet and have to assemble it yourself at home and adjust the gears, etc, plus you won't get a bike-fit and won't have the back-up as if you bought it in your LBS. 

I'd be tempted if I were in the market for an alu bike and had that sort of budget to spend, but I wonder who exactly will buy one ?
- the sort of person who does their weekly grocery shop in Lidl isn't going to want to spend £750
- most bike enthusiasts won't want a Lidl-brand bike
- many newbies will be put-off by the home-assembly bit


----------



## ASC1951 (15 Jun 2009)

Andy in Sig said:


> No that's already called a Brompton. Do try to keep up.


What, on a Brompton?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jun 2009)

andy_wrx said:


> - most bike enthusiasts won't want a Lidl-brand bike




bit like Boardman's - which is good as it leaves more of them in stock for those of us who can see past a bit of badge engineering label


----------



## b0redom (16 Jun 2009)

How difficult are these to assemble for a complete noob? I'm considering moving from a Trek hybrid, and I guess I'd need to know how to assemble/disassemble a bike to do maintainence.

Cheers....


----------



## xpc316e (16 Jun 2009)

Well, in answer to the question of how many people will buy this bike from Lidl, I would if I wanted a road bike. It seems very good value for money as long as you are capable of the self-assembly aspect of the purchase. I would have no worries about being seen on a Lidl brand bike - it just seems to signify that I know a bargain when I see one.


----------



## andy_wrx (16 Jun 2009)

b0redom said:


> How difficult are these to assemble for a complete noob? I'm considering moving from a Trek hybrid, and I guess I'd need to know how to assemble/disassemble a bike to do maintainence.



Answer - I don't know !

I think you'd have to ask in the shop (assuming they know), but I'd _expect _that you wouldn't be getting a box of component parts and be expected to build it from the frame up.

More likely
- wheels would be separate
- pedals not fitted
- handlebars not fitted : brakes and gears would be cabled-up, stem might be twisted round to face backwards, so would need stem adjusting forwards and handlebars fitting into it
- saddle and seatpost loose in the box
- bell, reflectors, stuff like that loose in box
- brakes and gears would be cabled-up but perhaps not adjuscted right, so would involve setting up gear max/min stops and indexing

_Shouldn't_ be anything beyond the skills of a competent home bike mechanic/DIY'er, with set of allen keys, but as I say, I don't actually know...
-


----------



## soleside (18 Jun 2009)

I'm currently looking to buy my first road bike and this Lidl bike is around my price bracket. I tried a couple of bottom range bikes around the £550 mark by Giant and Trek but they felt pretty 'cheap'.
From what people are saying on here about the quality of the chain set and other components I'm wondering if it's worth taking a punt on this Lidl bike and then in a year or so when I'm looking to upgrade to a slightly better bike I might be able to re-use a lot of the components and buy a good frame. Does this sound like a good idea?


----------



## ed_o_brain (18 Jun 2009)

It sounds like a top idea.

Good luck on getting one.


----------



## l4dva (18 Jun 2009)

I was thinking something along those lines two. Buy one of these bikes now just for the parts, then later on when I can afford get a carbon frame and wack the full group set on to the carbon frame. Only problem is I don't really know how to take a bike apart and all that, id have to take it to a LBS and pay them to do it for me. It don't look like the Iidl near me is stocking them either


----------



## Sysagent (18 Jun 2009)

Mmmm I am looking at purchasing my 1st road bike (I am a mountain biker) and on the face of it this looks a very good deal, just a doubt on the quality of the frame though aint it...

Also I can't seem to see any stock of the thing anywhere near Blackburn ;(


----------



## 4F (18 Jun 2009)

l4dva said:


> I was thinking something along those lines two. Buy one of these bikes now just for the parts, then later on when I can afford get a carbon frame and wack the full group set on to the carbon frame. Only problem is I don't really know how to take a bike apart and all that, id have to take it to a LBS and pay them to do it for me. It don't look like the Iidl near me is stocking them either



Honestly it is not that difficult This is an excellent website http://bicycletutor.com/ and even includes a tutorial on how to put together a mail order bike .


----------



## b0redom (18 Jun 2009)

Does it look like this bike has room for mud guards?


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Jun 2009)

I assembled a mail order bike. Bit fiddly, no really big deal, all pretty obvious, and accomplished using only basic tools in no more than a couple of hours. The Lidl bike does look like a bargain, and as you say, you always have the option of transferring all the bits to a new top frame if you're not 100% happy with it.


----------



## l4dva (18 Jun 2009)

What is that group set actually worth and the wheels? I did a quick google search and found ultegra group sets for about 500 ish pounds and the wheels about £120 im not sure if these are the exact same ones that come with that lidl bike though.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jun 2009)

swee said:


> Can someone tell me how this transfer of stuff apparently works; surely you are almost certainly going to have to buy a new BB and a new front mech and possibly a new headset at least when you get a new frame unless you restrict yourself to a frame near identical to the original (which is prob a Merida or similar out of Taiwan anyway?)


----------



## ed_o_brain (18 Jun 2009)

Bottom bracket is standard these days.

There are two types of front mech, band on/braze on. Front mechs are inexpensive and easy to change

The headset.. might be a bigger deal, but chances are you will buy a frameset which includes frame fork and headset.


----------



## ed_o_brain (18 Jun 2009)

I would probably buy this to put all the bits on.

Carbon fibre loveliness for £425 (black frame and fork with headset)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jun 2009)

ed_o_brain said:


> I would probably buy this to put all the bits on.
> 
> Carbon fibre loveliness for £425 (black frame and fork with headset)



would it not be easier just to buy the complete ultegra equipped planet-x bike

(gorgeous choice btw)


----------



## ed_o_brain (18 Jun 2009)

Well you save yourselft £25 and have a frame to sell on afterwards?


----------

